# my loft that i had made



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

have to wait till the builder has it done. i may have to make some changes to it. its not done.. have to install the wire front cage.
what do u think?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It seems fine to me. I suppose the front is all wire cage and acts like an aviary. Bu how are you going to catch them if you want to? I also would probably put some vent on the enclosed area above for the heat to escape. I don't know what kind of pigeons you are going to put there, but if it is a homer, then you need a trapping device. Keep us updated.

ps. I don't know why, but this reminds me of a chicken loft.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks. the guy who designed it made chicken coops. i send him ideas and this is what he came up with. after its delivered i will post pictures and we can go from there. i know there has to be modifications..


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a nice looking loft you got there. How many birds are you planning to keep? I agree with Rod about the ventilation. You want to make sure your birds get enough air running through the loft to keep things fresh.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

What are the dimensions? Is there a door on the other end so you can get in and clean? You will want to add perches (and boxes, if you'll be breeding) on the inside. Maybe your builder could cut some windows in .... this would provide both light and ventilation.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I love this chicken coop. I will probably just put a back wall on the longest side, add perches and trapping device and I will call it pigeon coop:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULvlZ94aZN4


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

i plan on keeping racing pigeons.. i am just starting into it with the kids. only constructive comments please. i need to make this thing work! the guy who built this did a good job. now i need to make it into a loft. please comment on what i can do please.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

again more


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

here we go


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

here we go


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

It's a nice looking loft.
Now this is just my opinion, but you may want err on the side of caution in regard to the size of the chicken mess your using.I have seen a pigeon's head get stuck in that size.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I would suggest either replacing the chicken wire with hardware cloth or placing hardware cloth along with the chicken wire.

Just having the chicken wire isn't enough to keep unwanted critters out.

Cindy


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Where is your trap system? If you don't have like raccoon or any animal that has strong teeth, then the chicken wire is probably fine. But if you do, then a stronger hardware cloth like Cindy says is a better one. I also have a question about the nest boxes if they are indeed nest boxes. How deep are they? Because pigeon poops a lot, the easier to clean the nest boxes the better.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

FOR A START...i took off the wire front and enclosing it with wood to make it larger..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is really a nice solid loft, I really liked the open loft. 1/4 inch hardware cloth would have been just fine.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod, is there any were there are no Raccoons, or Coyotes, in this Country? Dave


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree, the open front was better for pigeons I think, and replacing the chicken wire with 1" hardware cloth. No windows? How do they get any light? fresh air? Also, your V-perches need to be redone. I don't think your pijies will like perching on the sharp V. You should check out Jedds or Foys to see what the V perches usually look like. The "point" of the inverted V is flat for ease of perching. I don't think it would feel good to perch on a point?

It's a nice starter loft though, I am sure some of the racing folks will help steer you in the right direction.

My best advice? Listen to everyone. I tried to resist in the beginning of building my loft, and am SO glad I listened to everyone's advice!!! My end result is so much more spectacular because of the people on this site. They have suggestions based on experience and knowledge, and told me things I would not have thought about or considered. Seriously. They know what they're talking about and listening to them will save you pains in the butt in the future. LOL



You can see my loft here:
Maybe get some ideas?

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=70914&id=719451408&l=794c3a2e45


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=82894&id=719451408&l=b700081668


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> What are the dimensions? .



43x42x45..............


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

today i took all the wire off and boxed it in. i need to come up with a trap for the front. correct?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dave,
I have opossums here, but I have never seen a raccoon. Obviously almost all my neighbors have guard dogs so maybe the raccoons are not adventurous at my place. Raccoons do exist here in San Diego, but I am spared of not having one. I am partly lucky. LOL! The opossums visit me almost every night. I give it pigeon eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Where is your trap system? If you don't have like raccoon or any animal that has strong teeth, then the chicken wire is probably fine. But if you do, then a stronger hardware cloth like Cindy says is a better one. I also have a question about the nest boxes if they are indeed nest boxes. How deep are they? Because pigeon poops a lot, the easier to clean the nest boxes the better.


Even without raccoons, rats and or mice can get through the holes of chicken wire.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Karijo is right about the perches. A sharp point like that would be very uncomfortable to stand on. The point should be made flat. It's cute though, with a lot of potential. Put in some windows for light and ventillation, and hardware cloth for any screened area........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice modifications! The loft has twice the living area now.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

what do u think about taking off the front and make a new front with a higher enterence?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Jay3,

I agree. Chicken wires, I believe, was invented to prevent chickens from getting out. It doesn't prevent things going in. I use hardware cloth myself (0.5" x 1").


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

How about adding a large sputnik right across the length of the front - it would solve the trapping and aviary in one go?

Heres a photo of mine so you understand what I mean....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeonpoo,

I really love that trap and your loft. Can you tell me the dimension of that sputniks trap? Some of my birds have the tendency to escape from my homemade sputniks trap. They muscled their way up by jumping and using their wings to climb! I am interested on the height of the angle side starting from the bottom floor.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a great idea!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

what about ventilation?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

RodSD said:


> Pigeonpoo,
> 
> I really love that trap and your loft. Can you tell me the dimension of that sputniks trap? Some of my birds have the tendency to escape from my homemade sputniks trap. They muscled their way up by jumping and using their wings to climb! I am interested on the height of the angle side starting from the bottom floor.


Thanks, I no longer have the loft - within a couple of months I had progressed to a larger one but I did keep the sputnik.

I too had some Houdinis. As you can see, from the photo of the interior of th esputnik, at either side of the traps I put in an extra dowel as the birds were climbing up the side mesh and then through the popholes. The height of the angle from the floor _was_ 11 1/2" but I had to increase it to 12 1/2" by putting a baton across the bottom of the pop holes to stop the escapes. The gap between the dowelling is 4 1/4".. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

mookeeman said:


> what about ventilation?


The sputnik does provide some ventilation but, ideally, you want a good airflow in at the bottom of the loft and out at the top.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

some changes


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

will these perches work? also some more changes i made..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. The perches are better. But are you putting the narrow side up, or the wider side up. The wider side up would be the best way. It's looking good. I don't know where you are located, but in the colder climates, the wider perches are better, as the bird can sort of cover his feet with his feathers and keep them warm in the cold weather. The wider the perch, the better anyway, as he can lay down and get much more comfortable.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

new jersey.... i was going to install them just as u see them . should i spin them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would definately put the wider side up. Your birds will thank you for it. Especially during the cold months of winter. It is looking great though. Please keep sharing the pictures. You're doing a great job.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

so what u are saying is to turn them so they perch on the thiner side?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. They should perch on the wider side. Are the boards that they are on, going to run across in the loft, or up and down?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Like this. I used 2X4's


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

got ya.. rum horizontally.. i need to come up with a small rain gutter for the front.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

You can put up a rain gutter for you, but the birds love the rain...they'll get out in the rain every chance they get.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, they may like the rain, but a rain gutter is a good idea for when it rains hard and is coming down off the roof in torrents. Helps keep it out of the loft.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

compleated


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really cute. Do you have any windows or small openings high up on the sides or anything for ventilation? The perches are great, and the V-perch under them will catch poops, yet they will have a comfortable perch.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn nice loft! Congrats!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

pigeonpoo,

Thanks for the measurements! Surprisingly we almost have the same measurements! Only about 0.5" difference. LOL!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

You are very welcome Rod.
Are your birds still mamaging to escape? Since I added the lat at the bottom of the drop holes I seem to have solved the problem.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My 3 smartest birds still escapes, but the rest don't. One of the smartest bird is a hawk survivor and was able to come home after 4 days missing with talon injuries (chest and wings). It was his first time out from the loft, took perhaps short circle, then hawk chased him. How he found my loft is beyond me. Because of that I am not worried about that guy. The other smart bird is his mate. And their child seems pretty smart, too. I am ok with that as long as they are the only ones that can figure it out. If my dumb birds can escape, then there is definitely a design flaw. Even my new birds that I am trying to resettle can't escape unlike last time when I lost 2 new birds the first week I got them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My 2 cents:

Certainly agree about the hardware cloth!

Wouldn't that metal roof be HOT in the summer?

Also, I'm glad you changed the perches.

Comin' along Adamant!

Best of everything!

Shi


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey, that's cute.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job! I say by December you'll be wanting to expand or build another loft cause I did... I started with a 4X4X4 loft with 8 nest boxes measuring 1X1X1 each. 4 birds to start then..... now I have a 10X8X7 loft and i need to count my birds...


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

ezemaxima, can u post a pic of it?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

adamant said:


> ezemaxima, can u post a pic of it?


Here's my first loft...










Check my photo album for my loft now.


----------

